# TTF Email?



## Bard the Bowman (Nov 15, 2011)

I think it would be nice if the site allowed emails to be sent to other email accounts.

Anyone's thoughts?


----------



## ReadWryt (Nov 15, 2011)

An interesting idea at first blush, but as with problems with individuals spamming this site, setting up a POP server and maintaining it in accordance with the Canned Spam Act would be quite a bit to ask of our beneficent Mr. Pence. It's one thing to delete dozens, or even hundreds of identical posts in the Forum, quite another to keep people from using a TTF account to send unsolicited mail to points outside. Just an opinion on my part...there may be workarounds like limiting how many emails can be sent per hour and such.


----------



## Bard the Bowman (Nov 15, 2011)

Right. Obviously I don't feel too strongly about this considering the concerns and problems. I was perhaps just curious about the possibility of such a function. As it turns out, you've explained the matter sufficiently and i completely understand, considering the fact that dapence seems to be the only administrative member.


----------



## Uminya (Nov 15, 2011)

If there was an email server/service at this domain, you'd probably want to add some good authentication methods to weed out as many spammers/bots as possible.


----------

